# E Pickin’



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

A bit of bloozy fingerpicking on the nylon today. Hope you like it !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very enjoyable. Blues on a nylon...Cool!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting capo?


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Interesting capo?


Ha,,I’ve still got 2 of those oldtimers, Kapn. They work good on the wide flat classical neck.


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

greco said:


> Very enjoyable. Blues on a nylon...Cool!


Thanks!


----------

